# Towing Questions



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello All...

Towed the new 210RS home last wednesday from outside Boston, Mass to west central New Hampshire. TV is a 2004 Silverado Ext Cab 4WD 5.3L with tow package and Eqaulizer 1200 WDH. It was a very windy and gusty day, and my rough estimate was 8-9 MPG. I had the tow button engaged for the entire trip. I know the Outback is a tall trailer (wife mentioned that it looked as high as some fifth wheels), so I am wondering what impact this might have on fuel economy.

Questions -

What kind of MPG are you guys seeing towing your Outbacks ?

Do you think the overall height of the Outback trailers has a significant impact on MPG when compared to other trailers ?

Any suggestions/tips to help improve MPG ? i.e. - I was wondering if the trailer nose was down slightly if this would improve airflow....

Thanks in advance for any replies and thoughts... great website and glad to be a new Outback owner.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Your mileage sounds about right for a 1500 gasser. You should set your trailer up to ride level, not tonque up or down for the wind.

Tow haul mode is fine and my only suggestions would be to make sure you keep your speeds down. Travel safe, slow and enjoy your new Outback.

Welcome. Another Northeastern Outbacker. Look into the rallies.

Jim


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I get 8 to 12, depending on the wind and terrain and how patient I am.....


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

X2 Joonbee

For reference, I used a gasser on a heavier and longer trailer and got around 6-7 mpg. Granted, it was a blue oval branded vehicle, but still a reference point.

The height is more than just perceived. The newer OBs are coming from the factory with what many OB owners are doing to the older models called an axle flip. It creates more ground clearance and when you see some before and after pictures you see the reason for doing it. Yours came with an "axle flip" from the factory. Here's a link to a topic recently posted here on one of the forums clicky

Enjoy the trailer and the towing experience!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I got 9.0 mpg on my last trip with my 6,000 lb 26 footer with my Ford half ton 5.4L with 3.55 rear axle. Yours sounds about "right." We had a 23 ft Jayco Eagle (Ford E350) motorhome with the 460 ci motor and we would get about 8 mpg at best on that. Just remember that you are getting the poor mileage only when towing, and can use the truck the rest of the time for other stuff. What is your unloaded mileage? Mine's about 16.7 on the highway.


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

YEP... I just got rid of a 1500 gasser (Dodge 5.7L)

If I did 55 on flat ground I could get 10 MPG towing a 28' Outback. But if I get in hill country or decide I want to do 65 on the interstate my MPG drops to about 7-8.

Hope my new Diesel does a little better.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, fuel economy on the highway is heavily dependant on frontal area. You have to burn X amount of fuel to get through the air. The only real knob to turn is to pull it more slowly through the air (drive slower or get a tail wind), or to use a more efficient combustion process (i.e. diesel engine). There will be small differences between vehicles and engines, but remember, a 10% improvement will get you only 1 mpg and most differences between gas vehicles will be more on the order of 1%-2% fuel economy.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the site!

I get around 8 mpg with our 97 Suburban 1/2 ton (5.7L 3.73 GR) pulling our pre-axle-flip 21RS. That is with a mix of flat and mountain highway driving, and taking it easy going up the passes. Unloaded, I get 13-14 mpg.

x2 on setting up the TT level for towing. That is a safety issue, and it probably wouldn't make a significant difference in fuel efficiency anyway.

Nathan


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

With a 5.4 liter V8 1/2 T rig I getbetween 8-10 and plan on about 8.5 overall with any kind of hills. Milking it along with a little downward incline I can get 10.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Its kinda funny -- I towed my 21RS with a 2005 1500 Chevy and got about 10.5 mpg avg (on a good day)

switched up to a 2008 Chevy 2500HD diesel - added a 11,000 lb 5th wheel and now get about 12-13 mpg .. go figure...

But yes your mpg are about right ... its important though to make sure you travel with a level trailer ... not nose high or low...


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies....

I feel better hearing from all of you that the MPG's were in range with what you guys are experiencing. Also, the fact that the one-way trip home was literally uphill (near sea level by Boston - 1100' above sea level at home - love that nuvi gps...) gives me hope that 10 to 11 mpg might be a realistic round-trip average.

May the wind be always at your back..... (how profound !)

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

We just got back from a 630 (each way) mile trip to Myrtle Beach traveling interstate 95 and got anywhere from 9.2 mpg to 10.4 for each tank. The 10.4 mpg was when I stayed around 60 mph for 1 tank of gas to see how much of a difference speeds made. That was with 5 people and a 75 lb dog. All the other time we were no more than 70 mph.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

I had the same set up and got the same numbers. 8 in the mountains or a headwind, 10-11 on flat highways towing at 60. If you go faster you will lose mpg significantly. As far as ride goes, I was not happy with the factory shocks or hitch. I switched to KYB Monomax and installed a true class IV hitch (Ultraframe). The differences were night and day, as the factory hitch does not let you take advantage of the WD of the Equalizer. Also, if you are stuck with 3.42 gears you will want to tow in 3rd or the truck will be searching for a gear with more power. I towed 8,000 mi across country and had no problems except the mountain passes and strong headwinds.

Good Luck.
Floyd


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

gonewild said:


> I had the same set up and got the same numbers. 8 in the mountains or a headwind, 10-11 on flat highways towing at 60. If you go faster you will lose mpg significantly. As far as ride goes, I was not happy with the factory shocks or hitch. I switched to KYB Monomax and installed a true class IV hitch (Ultraframe). The differences were night and day, as the factory hitch does not let you take advantage of the WD of the Equalizer. Also, if you are stuck with 3.42 gears you will want to tow in 3rd or the truck will be searching for a gear with more power. I towed 8,000 mi across country and had no problems except the mountain passes and strong headwinds.
> 
> Good Luck.
> Floyd


Thanks Floyd.

What kind of mileage are you getting with your new 2500 TV ? 
Jim


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

Jim, I have not taken any trips long enough to give you an honest answer. After I have taken a long trip I will post some of my results. The summer plan is to do the upper peninsula in MI and some of Canada. Total trip should be about 4,000 mi. Upgrading both the shocks and hitch gave me a much more stable ride and reduced the bouncing on the 1/2 ton.

Floyd


----------



## Texas Scott (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a 295RE that I tow with a 5.3L suburdan and I get 9mpg if I stay between 60 and 65. Considering you have a 4wd I bet your just about right. Banks markets a breather and exhaust kit for you 5.3, but I won't put it on until after the warranty tops out. 
The reason to put on the banks would be power not gas savings as how many million miles must I drive to pay for the $2000 dollar kit? As to leveling up or down go to the equalizer website, its really cool and explains leveling best I have seen anywhere. Enjow and we'll see ya out there.

sdl



Jim B said:


> Hello All...
> 
> Towed the new 210RS home last wednesday from outside Boston, Mass to west central New Hampshire. TV is a 2004 Silverado Ext Cab 4WD 5.3L with tow package and Eqaulizer 1200 WDH. It was a very windy and gusty day, and my rough estimate was 8-9 MPG. I had the tow button engaged for the entire trip. I know the Outback is a tall trailer (wife mentioned that it looked as high as some fifth wheels), so I am wondering what impact this might have on fuel economy.
> 
> ...


----------

